# Epoxy resin mould Patriot slingshot



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi,I used the Patriot wood pattern I made before.First I prepare Play dough mould 4cm thick and press in.

Epoxy resin natural color because some old,later I add glitter mix.

Patriot template size 12.5 cm height,9cm fork.Theraband sizes double 22 cm lenght.2.5cm fork1.5cm pouch.

On handle I add to front bullet and back round neodmium magnet for 1 steel ball ammo.

Thanks all best wishes and comments...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats very cool.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's cool! Good job on it, let us know how she shoots!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Awesome! Great looking shooter!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! You have SOME skills!
That is fun to look at.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks great!

I've been playing around with casting frames too!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent !


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Very cool. Nice job. Casting rocks.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice. Smart idea


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

That's a classy sling you got there, nice work! Work of art!


----------



## Fasty (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi tarkopih,

very nice frame, but the question for me is: Is this frame strong enough? I have tried something similar a time ago with some pure epoxy into a latex mold, it seems to be strong. But as I shoot against that frame with another slingshot to see what would happen if I produce a fork hit the material shattered like glass. Maybe there has to be some strengthening like fiberglass?

Regards

Fasty


----------



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

Fasty said:


> Hi tarkopih,
> 
> very nice frame, but the question for me is: Is this frame strong enough? I have tried something similar a time ago with some pure epoxy into a latex mold, it seems to be strong. But as I shoot against that frame with another slingshot to see what would happen if I produce a fork hit the material shattered like glass. Maybe there has to be some strengthening like fiberglass?
> 
> ...


Hi Fasty. (as much as my English)
I put metal or similar parts in my previous experiments,but all broke.As far as I know Epoxy resin must be good mix and ratio?Glitters small parts no problem.And eleminate bubbles before drying

Fiberglass sheet? good idea because eliminates the possibility of breaking.Besides maybee install more light band set.
Thank you..


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice work


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a neat way to do it... looks very nice.

However, I would be concerned about brittleness and breaking...

There are so many ways to reinforce though... everything from embedding metal rods, to cut and fitted fiberglass strips and pieces, to even using dowels and matchsticks...

Since you're using a see through material... me, I would think along the lines of having dual purpose reinforcements... decorative and functional... something along the lines of making g10 rods that look like bones... and maybe even carry it further with red colored party balloons attached internally to the bones with UV curing plastic to look like ligaments... so you'd end up with the "anatomical" slingshot in the end!


----------



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> That is a neat way to do it... looks very nice.
> However, I would be concerned about brittleness and breaking...
> 
> There are so many ways to reinforce though... everything from embedding metal rods, to cut and fitted fiberglass strips and pieces, to even using dowels and matchsticks...
> ...


Hi thank your comment and for your Patriot design .Slingshot making for me a hobby,not commercial.
I don't know how i can do a right power test but I tried on digital weigher, looks about 7 kg power.
I've used a screwdriver bit before, but they were short .Then I thought it would be more convenient to use plexiglass on middle section,so it would be transparent appearance..
( I got help from google translate )


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

*tarkopih *- - - very sleek and a great *Bill Hays design* to show-case your Epoxy idea.

I like it enough to give it a go myself. I have some leftover CarbonFiber cloth and Epoxy from my RC Sailboat mods. I am thinking a 1/8" or 3/16" thick Carbon Fiber core and sandwiched by 1/4" Poly-carbonate to show off the Carbon Fiber. ... Should be quite indestructible.

Cheers!


----------



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

woodbark said:


> *tarkopih *- - - very sleek and a great *Bill Hays design* to show-case your Epoxy idea.
> 
> I like it enough to give it a go myself. I have some leftover CarbonFiber cloth and Epoxy from my RC Sailboat mods. I am thinking a 1/8" or 3/16" thick Carbon Fiber core and sandwiched by 1/4" Poly-carbonate to show off the Carbon Fiber. ... Should be quite indestructible.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for your comment. I wish I had my English. Very original parts can be created using epoxy, carbon plate and micarta-like materials.The carbon plate in the middle will add depth and strength.Even moving parts can be added.

I look forward to your work, thank you


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Its beautiful, I almost want bite it


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Sharker said:


> Its beautiful, I almost want bite it


*Sharker* - that's really funny - It does look like something edible :lol: :rolling:


----------



## Erhan Sennur (Mar 19, 2017)

soon I'll make a slingshot difficult to eat..


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

There are many kinds of epoxy each with different characteristics once they have cured. You need to read up on the specs of the type you are using to make sure your frame will be strong enough.


----------

